# Skylark 2588 (Matsumoku Japan, 1981)



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

Although very closely related, this one didn't fit into the 'Vantage'-thread.
Same builders, same era (Matsumoku 1981) same construction as the Vantage VA-800, but with bit more exciting looks, and a lot more options :smile:









Skylark 2588, Matsumoku Japan, 1981.









More [email protected]: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=8175&Context=3

Kees.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Reminds me a little of some Lado guitars


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Reminds me a little of some Lado guitars


I went to check out their current website, but apart from the Studio Line basses (maybe vaguely) I didn't see it. Got any links to older Lado models?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say it's like the kid of a Lado and a Washburn.

Beauty guitar!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was just looking at this guitar again, nice. I wonder is anyone has ever come across these. There is a Skylark Guitars website but I am not sure thats the same company or not. Some prety bizarre guitars on there.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

looks very much like my Aria TS-800, has all the same bells and whistles except mine is walnut and maple. It`s very versatile, I however, am not. Still, glad I got it.


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dear GuitarsCanada (and sneakyPete), the new 'Skylark' brand has absolutely nothing to do with the depicted guitar. Any similarities to Pete's Aria TS-800 are not coincidental. The same Matsumoku team was responsible for both models. (Led by Matsura San?). The original Skylarks were 3 models in a one-run production in 1981. The original customer declined the order for some reason, and J.C. Penneys aquired the whole lot at a public auction. So these were sold exclusively in the US of A.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GD K9 said:


> Dear GuitarsCanada (and sneakyPete), the new 'Skylark' brand has absolutely nothing to do with the depicted guitar. Any similarities to Pete's Aria TS-800 are not coincidental. The same Matsumoku team was responsible for both models. (Led by Matsura San?). The original Skylarks were 3 models in a one-run production in 1981. The original customer declined the order for some reason, and J.C. Penneys aquired the whole lot at a public auction. So these were sold exclusively in the US of A.


Appreciate the info, so am I to understand that there are very few of these guitars that were ever built then?


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

One single run, cannot tell you howmany exactly, but there's more info to be found on matsumoku.org, Forums, Skylark.


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

Skylark Info


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah well the similarities are just too great to be coincidental, plus...I heard of the Mats connection before.


----------

